# Lift kit and plowing



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

Im sure it has been dome but....................... who here has it and what are your likes/dislikes?? Would you do it again? I have a 06 GMC 3500 crew cab dually and i want to put a set of 22.5 on it and im thinking a lift kit is in order here. What are your thoughts?


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Don't know if we're on the same page here or not, but I've got a one year old Ram 2500, and I wanted to put a lift kit on it as well, but if I do, I either have to lower the plow mount, or have the plow at an incorrect angle. It's six of one of half a dozen of the other.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I'm running a 4" lift on my 2500HD. I run 285/75/16's in the winter and 295/70/17's in the summer. 
Had a friends welding shop make me custom plow mount brackets to keep the push beam at factory specs and all is well.


----------



## JCPM (Nov 26, 2008)

I have a 2012 silverado 3500 with a leveling kit and 295/75r18s. I have a Boss plow so I just lowered the push plate down one set with the adjustment holes. Works great.


----------

